# Which Fruit Do You Like The Least?



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

There's a vegetable poll, so now there's a fruit one.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I've never had tamarillos, Durians or rockmelon's I don't recall anyway, other than that out of the ones I know, probably lemon, but I have a bit in Corona beer sometimes & its fine for that, mostly use lime though.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i've heard durians smell really bad.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

tea111red said:


> i've heard durians smell really bad.


And they taste pretty strange too - you either like it or hate it. I had some one time and it was sort of like eating banana and onion at the same time - or something like that. I might try it again next time I go to Bangkok. It's pretty weird stuff.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of apples tbh - I like apple juice though. I love bananas, rockmelon, kiwifruit, mangoes, plums, peaches - and of course watermelon.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I like almost all of them, but the seeds (?) inside a mandarin really diminish the eating experience. Same for oranges and grapes. Not sure why these are being sold when the clearly superior seedless ones exist.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

harrison said:


> And they taste pretty strange too - you either like it or hate it. I had some one time and it was sort of like eating banana and onion at the same time - or something like that. I might try it again next time I go to Bangkok. It's pretty weird stuff.


What do they smell like? I remember reading they were banned somewhere because of how bad they smell.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Dragon fruit.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Durians!!!

I lived in Singapore for several years and I actually tried one once. They smell absolutely awful, kind of like week-old stinky socks. And while they don't taste quite as bad as they smell, they still are not good. Kind of garlic-y, but really pungent. I still don't understand how anyone could actually eat them. In fact, they smell so bad that they were banned on Singapore's subway system.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I love fresh fruit. Never tried durians or tamarillos. I don't see what all the fuss is over avacados though. They're greasy and tasteless. To me its about like eating Crisco straight out of the can.


----------



## C137 (May 16, 2017)

Durian is the worst smelling crap ever.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Silent Memory said:


> What do they smell like? I remember reading they were banned somewhere because of how bad they smell.





Tetragammon said:


> Durians!!!
> 
> I lived in Singapore for several years and I actually tried one once. They smell absolutely awful, kind of like week-old stinky socks. And while they don't taste quite as bad as they smell, they still are not good. Kind of garlic-y, but really pungent. I still don't understand how anyone could actually eat them. In fact, they smell so bad that they were banned on Singapore's subway system.


Yuck! When I had it it was actually in a restaurant here in Melbourne - not up in SE Asia, so I didn't smell the whole thing. They just brought it to me on a plate.

I've heard they're pretty bad though - anything from smelly-socks to a bit like an open sewer. It's a bit like a lot of parts of SE Asia itself - Bangkok smelt a bit like that quite often, so does Jakarta - even right outside a fancy mall.

Would have been fun living in Singapore - did you like it?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Bananas and cherries. I eat bananas but I just don't like them. They have a weird taste and when they turn brown they taste kind of bitter. Cherries taste a bit like medicine to me. 

Never had durians, tomarillos, or plums. I've been wanting to try plums for awhile. Kiwis are delicious. I love grapes, peaches, strawberries, oranges, kiwi, and honeydew the most. Then pineapple, watermelon and apples. There's not much fruit I don't like. Pears are yummy, too.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I can't really eat most of them (sugar/carbs) but there are almost none I wouldn't eat often if I could. Not too fond of lemons or limes so I picked those.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Not on there, but I never liked grapefruits.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

AffinityWing said:


> Not on there, but I never liked grapefruits.


 I hate them too.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Durians. I only had durian ice cream, it tasted like weird cheese. I thought it went down alright, but then it turned out not to be the case. Had me throwing up for hours on the night train from Chiang Mai to Bangkok.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I’m not big on bananas unless they are just after ripening, so somewhat lightly green as opposed to yellow because they are firmer then, I hate the texture once they soften even slightly. Hate grapefruit though


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

there were these guavas (white on the inside) i ate last year that were not good. i didn't like all the seeds, either.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm not big on bananas unless they are just after ripening, so somewhat lightly green as opposed to yellow because they are firmer then, I hate the texture once they soften even slightly. Hate grapefruit though


 I think bananas taste better when they're slightly green too. Not just better texture. They have a bit of a tartness that's not there after they go yellow.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think bananas taste better when they're slightly green too. Not just better texture. They have a bit of a tartness that's not there after they go yellow.


...I actually like them better when the brown spots appear on the outside, really mature taste, I think it interesting how everyone's perceptions of similar foods can be different.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Pineapple always stings my tongue and mouth if I eat more than a few.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cherries yuck lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I like almost all of them. Just that some only taste good in a drink or smoothie- the flavor is good but there are more seeds than edible parts.

For example Maracuya:










Haven't had durian though.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I like almost all of them. Just that some only taste good in a drink or smoothie- the flavor is good but there are more seeds than edible parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's pretty weird.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have never been able to eat a grapefruit, and I must not care for pears because I can't remember the last time I had one.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

I don't typically like the really exotic stuff, like dragonfruit or durian.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Bananas I don't care for either in general other than when they're the perfect ripeness and taste sweet, which is rare. They're either really bitter and suddenly they're almost rotten. My mom buys them so I eat them since I'm the only one that does. I've never had tamarillos, durians or rockemellons.

But otherwise most fruit I really like, though the ones with tiny seeds like raspberry and blueberry annoy me because they get stuck in my teeth.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@Blue Dino

You hate pears AND plums! That's uncalled for!

:lol


----------



## Shadowweaver (Apr 26, 2013)

I like all of them and continuously rotate between them (except for the durian fruit which I've never tried). That said, raspberry is probably the only fruit I don't enjoy eating on its own and always need to mix with something. Raspberry mixed with oatmeal and a bit of milk makes for a very yummy meal, but raspberry alone is only good at burning my stomach.

Now, I obviously can't eat lemons/limes on their own either, but I can drink lemon/lime juice or smoothie just fine. With raspberries, it just doesn't work well.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Shadowweaver said:


> I like all of them and continuously rotate between them (except for the durian fruit which I've never tried). That said, raspberry is probably the only fruit I don't enjoy eating on its own and always need to mix with something. Raspberry mixed with oatmeal and a bit of milk makes for a very yummy meal, but raspberry alone is only good at burning my stomach.
> 
> Now, I obviously can't eat lemons/limes on their own either, but I can drink lemon/lime juice or smoothie just fine. With raspberries, it just doesn't work well.


Yea. Haha. I don't think lemons and limes are meant to be eaten by themselves anyways. xD But lemonade is yummy and smoothies with almost any fruit is good, too.


----------



## Shadowweaver (Apr 26, 2013)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Yea. Haha. I don't think lemons and limes are meant to be eaten by themselves anyways. xD But lemonade is yummy and smoothies with almost any fruit is good, too.


Some people can do it. I had a friend who could take a raw lemon and eat it whole.  Maybe some people just have higher acidity tolerance?


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

All are pretty good (never had durian or tamarillo). I just voted for Cantaloupe because they taste so boring.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Seeds*

Anything with seeds in it for which I have to work to avoid swallowing isn't worth the time.

I love acidic foods and I have been able to eat a lime on its own before.

EDIT:

The only reason I voted for watermelon is because eating them the way I do causes me to have to go to the bathroom in trips (which is an inconvenience for me).

Otherwise, I find it a very nice snack to have in the summer when it comes seedless.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Shadowweaver said:


> Some people can do it. I had a friend who could take a raw lemon and eat it whole.  Maybe some people just have higher acidity tolerance?


Hmm. Yea, possibly. :laugh: I don't think I've tried it that way but once and it wasn't bad but not something I'd eat without it being in something.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> @*Blue Dino*
> 
> You hate pears AND plums! That's uncalled for!
> 
> :lol


Mushy, messy and mashy texture, while often times it can be unpleasantly sour. No thanks... :?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Haven't tried durian and tomarillos but I like all the other ones. I love my fruit, I have it everyday band I don't feel right if I don't.


----------



## Shadowweaver (Apr 26, 2013)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Hmm. Yea, possibly. :laugh: I don't think I've tried it that way but once and it wasn't bad but not something I'd eat without it being in something.


You are lucky!  Every time I tried it, my tongue was on fire, and the stomach hurt insanely.

On the other hand, I can probably eat a few lb of oranges over lunch and be just fine. Weird!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eat tomatillos occasionally but have never seen tamarillos in grocery stores where I live. 


I'm voting cantaloupe and durians. I have never tried durian but from what I've heard I wouldn't likely like it. Could eat cantaloupe in small amounts but not a fan of it. If I was at someone's house and they served it I'm sure I could eat what they gave me to avoid awkwardness. Not on the list, but I'm not a big fan of Avocado. It seems to go bad really quickly and I don't like it that much unless it is made into guacamole.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> Pineapple always stings my tongue and mouth if I eat more than a few.


 I think people use it for meat tenderizer so maybe it's trying to tenderize your tongue. :lol


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think people use it for meat tenderizer so maybe it's trying to tenderize your tongue. :lol


Probably easier I just eat my tongue then. :b


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I've always liked lemons.  I eat them like oranges, but they hurt my mouth, so I don't eat them very often anymore. When I was little, they didn't really hurt me and I ate them a lot, but when I got older, I had to stop eating them because it got worse.

I got one a few months ago and it took me about 40 minutes to eat it, but it was nice. My nephew juiced some a few days before that, and I ate the part that got left on the juicer.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Pineapple, but mostly because I'm allergic :lol I can't stand the taste of papaya or mango either. I don't mind cantaloupe but I prefer honeydew melon (the green melon), it's so good, albeit a little too sweet. Watermelon is one of my favourites.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> Probably easier I just eat my tongue then. :b


 Believe me. You don't want to do that. Ask me how I know. :lol


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I hate them too.


It's like they intentionally made themselves look like oranges, didn't they? The evil things! :mum










My first time eating one, I thought I was in for a sweet, pleasant taste but I was so wrong.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Durian should be banneduke


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

All of it.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Bananas 100%. Disgusting.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

I'm not a fan of apples


----------



## A Summer In Texas (May 19, 2019)

Come on, you're just comparing apples to oranges.


* *


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

AmDrag said:


> Come on, you're just comparing apples to oranges.


 It's more fun to compare oranges to bananas.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Watermelon


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Durians are the worst , it makes your breath stink for hours and sometimes it lasts a day.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The only fruit I don't like is Apricots. (Not listed)


I do like Apricot Nectar, however.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AffinityWing said:


> Not on there, but I never liked grapefruits.





WillYouStopDave said:


> I hate them too.


Definitely grapefruits. They make my throat burn.

The other fruit I would have to put in this category due to allergies, despite my liking them is......cantaloupes. They make my throat itch.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Papaya. That stuff is so gross, it should be illegal.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

idoughnutknow said:


> Papaya. That stuff is so gross, it should be illegal.


It does have a pretty weird taste actually. I used to eat it though - they give it to you up in Bali a lot mixed in with other fruit in a fruit salad so it's not too bad.

I'd like to give Durian another try when I'm up in Bangkok next time - see if I actually like it or not. That's a strange one.


----------



## White Shirt Guy (Sep 26, 2019)

I only chose durian because I had to choose something but I've never tried it. Fruits are like healthy candy, wish I got a mango and some berries for halloween when I was a kid.


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

Apples


----------

